# MALAYSIA - MTB ride & fun



## ruhaz (Aug 19, 2008)

hi, i'm from Malaysia
I'm welcoming any riders to come to Malaysia for ride xc or downhill
we got many trails and track for you to have fun....

check out this few website

Online Shops/Trading
https://bicyclebuysell.com/ - Place to trade your bicycle parts and the ocasional 5 feet red tail carp..

Other Forum
https://fakawitribe.com - Another forum dedicated to MTB

Maps
https://www.joonganbicycle.com/images/map-pj.gif
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v472/top...im2007lrei1.jpg - FRIM Map
https://www.bikehash.freeservers.com/ - BIKE HASH at Malaysia


----------



## ruhaz (Aug 19, 2008)

recent bike hash





































picture by bike2u & phillage from KLMBH forum


----------



## MeowMeow (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that's great! Can you please tell me where is that place the event was held? I liked to travel over to J.B for a good work out.


----------



## Apai (Jun 20, 2008)

MeowMeow said:


> Wow, that's great! Can you please tell me where is that place the event was held? I liked to travel over to J.B for a good work out.


If you want to try some AM and freeride stuffs in JB, you can check out the Hutan Bandar trail.

http://mbgroupmtb.multiply.com/

If you register a multiply account, you can chat with the guys on the above site


----------



## MeowMeow (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you pal. Guys, if your side ever has any on coming rides or cycling can you kindly post so that maybe over here in Singapore we can work thing out a bit to join you all over there?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

How's the downhill scene in Malaysia??? I might be coming home this winter... XD Specifically Penang...


----------



## ruhaz (Aug 19, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> How's the downhill scene in Malaysia??? I might be coming home this winter... XD Specifically Penang...


there will be DH event at BUkit Jalil

KL DOWNTOWN 17-19 OCTOBER 2008

Category:
1. Men DH Elite (Professional and Current National or State rider)
2. Men DH Open (18 years old and above)
3. Women DH Open (18 years old and above)
4. Men DH Master (30 years old and above)
5. Men DH Junior (17 years old and below)

http://kld-malaysia.blogspot.com/


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

ruhaz said:


> there will be DH event at BUkit Jalil
> 
> KL DOWNTOWN 17-19 OCTOBER 2008
> 
> ...


Bummer... not going to make it... Dont think i'll be coming home til December... Any good rentals around, specifically Chumbas??? Or would it be better to bring my bike?


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> How's the downhill scene in Malaysia??? I might be coming home this winter... XD Specifically Penang...


Did not know that you are Malaysian. Small world.

Born & raised in Johor in myself.

Maybe we can hook up for a ride at N* next summer, imagine that !


----------



## Patterson (May 14, 2008)

Malaysia rocks


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Gakster said:


> Did not know that you are Malaysian. Small world.
> 
> Born & raised in Johor in myself.
> 
> Maybe we can hook up for a ride at N* next summer, imagine that !


Yuppers dude... we definitely have to ride. Hell, you're not even that far from me... Pacifica this weekend? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

would love to be there just to have a go or even to watch :arf: ... _but of course will have to be in the old bohys category_ ... i used to live at one of the towers nearby ... man! ...

good luck to anyone here who will be in the event :thumbsup:


----------



## technoztheque (Apr 8, 2010)

..hello mello all riderz in m'sia..i'm perakian riderz..feel free to visit our blog..
http://offroadriderz.blogspot.com ...


----------



## wantedpolong (Apr 9, 2011)

*Help Me.*

Can u guys give me a suggestions about newbie downhill bike? 
and normal cost for the bike? thanks


----------



## SwinleyMTB (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all,
Will be moving to KL (Damansara Hgts) in September with my family and don't want to lose my regular MTB fix. Would appreciate any contacts / clubs of riders in the KL area.
I currently ride 4-6 hours a week. Mostly trail riding but also the occasional xc race thrown in.
Bike is a yeti asr5c.
ty
Andy


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

When will the next urban downhill race in KL be held? I wish they would organise something like that in Singapore


----------



## HotPuppy (Oct 27, 2011)

*Malaysia - Best websites to sell Bike?*

Hello, I have a Moulton bicycle and Bob Ibex trailer for sale...
Can someone please advise suitable websites to advertise these?
thanks....


----------



## jos3ph4ever (Apr 23, 2012)

great to see malaysian rider here..


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Looks like great fun over at Malaysia.


----------



## Daud Israf (Jun 16, 2012)

Im new here. Just started cycling and looking for friends to cycle with and suggest trails around KL/Selangor


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Daud Israf,

Have a look at the Kuala Lumpur Mountain Bike Hash, klmbh.org website, they hold monthly rides all around the Klang Valley, on last Sunday of each month.There's a page about trails in KL and around but it's sill a work in process.

Otherwise just head to TTDI, the entrance to Bukit Kiara. It's the finest network of single-tracks in Malaysia !

Be quick, since some developers are already bulldozing the hill...

Cheers,


----------



## Daud Israf (Jun 16, 2012)

Thx for the info, will check it out.


----------



## dannyc (Oct 11, 2012)

Well i'm another one from Malaysia, riding a Fuji Nevada 2.0, lives in KL, hehe.


----------



## NguyenArch (Oct 12, 2012)

i want go to Malay


----------



## singapore-saki (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm currently living in Singapore and planning a visit to the Kuantan Pahang area withmy family during Chinese New Year weekend. I would love to bring my mtb with me for at least a few hours of trail riding. 

Any riders in the area that can either meet up and ride or at least show any nearby trails.

Thanks for th help!


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi Singapore-Saki,

The closest club I know is the Kelantan MTB Hash - you'll find them easily on Facebook.

Cheers,


----------



## YW-Slayer (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey all,

Was born in KL but have lived in HK for nearly 20 years. Usually ride XC/AM here and we have a small but growing network of trails with dedicated volunteers and a growing bike community. See hkmba.org for more info...

Anyway, I am in KL on the weekend of the 2nd Feb for business. I would like to bring my Remedy but I don't think I can since I am going for business and it may inconvenience the travelling arrangements of my business partner (although he may understand as he is a roadie, I don't want to cause too much trouble). I am staying in PJ and have one day to get all my biking in, probably Sunday the 3rd, and from my research, it looks like the best bet is for me to head to the Putrajaya Challenge Park and rent an MTB there. Is that a good idea? I don't mind that it's a trail centre, am actually quite interested in it as I've never managed to go to one before.

Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks all!


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi YW-Slayer,

Bringing your Remedy and riding Bukit Kiara would be best ! It's close to PJ (PJ stands for Petaling Jaya here, not Putrajaya)) and it's the best trails you can find in Malaysia. Period. Look for "KLMBH" and "Fakawi Tribe" on Facebook if you want to catch up with fellow riders.

Trailmap and .gpx here: klmbh.org/post/40821129278/bukit-kiara-trail-map-including-trail-names-waypoints

Putrajaya Challenge Park is nice too, but PutraJaya is quite far from Petaling Jaya and way smaller than Bukit Kiara. There's guy we know ofin Putrajaya who rents bikes. Contact him directly via phone on +6019 2341316, or look him up on Facebook under the name of 'Laksamana Jebat'.

Elpanzer aka The Bashweb - klmbh.org


----------



## YW-Slayer (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Elpanzer,

I know, I would love to ride Bukit Kiara as I grew up in PJ actually long before there was Putrajaya (SS22 to be exact). But it really would look a bit awkward/selfish for me to rock up at the airport with my bike in a bag. I suppose I can speak to my companion and see if it will be an issue.

Another problem is that I don't have a Facebook account, as I'm not fond of the idea. But thanks for the GPX links and the map, I may look a bit more into it. It is particularly appealing as I am staying at the Eastin Hotel, and it looks like I can just pedal across the road to the start of the tracks!! I may also try and speak to someone in the Fakawi Tribe as they have a website.

Thanks also for the hints on Putrajaya. Yeah, I know it's quite far off from PJ, but my plan is to just take a taxi/car there on Sunday and spend most (maybe all? though probably not as I'd like to get back to PJ/KL and load up on some good food, ha ha) of it there.

On that note, are there actually any decent hawker stalls near Putrajaya? Or to the west of Bukit Kiara? Can't seem to recall any in the latter, but I can't say that I remember the area very well.


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

YW-Slayer,

Nothing wrong with traveling with a bike bag, it's pretty common. Anyway, what you travel mate has to say about it...?

You don't need a FB Acc. to see the pages I mentioned, they are both public page. klmbh.org also has a website.

Right, The Eastin is 10' away from Kiara. Your choice...

Keep in mind there's nothing in Putrajata, it's "bring-your-own" style ! On the contrary, there's a good bunch of mamak stalls in TTDI, West of Kiara.


----------



## YW-Slayer (Jan 21, 2013)

I suppose I can ask. It's just that our client is sending us a car to the airport, I guess we can ask for a van on the basis that he will be bringing golf clubs and some equipment. Ha ha ha!!

10' ride to the trail + much more trail + good mamak stalls = FTW I think

Do you know of any good bike shops in the area, or at least not too far off? I might need some help re-assembling my bike, although I think I should be able to manage.


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

KHS in TTDI is the closest to Bukit Kiara.
No 28 & 34 Jalan Tun Mohd Fuad
Taman Tun Dr. Ismail
Kuala Lumpur Wilayah Persekutuan 60000


----------



## YW-Slayer (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks Elpanzer, this has been invaluable!

If Bukit Kiara works out, and you're free on the Sunday, would you like to ride? Otherwise do let me buy you a meal/drink or something similar in return for all the help.


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

Probably; contact me by PM or via klmbh.org.

Cheers


----------



## YW-Slayer (Jan 21, 2013)

Turns out that there is probably going to be very little spare time available for me in KL, so it's probably not worth bringing the bike along. If I do manage to get a day off, I'll just have to do Putrajaya (and will bring my bike-related kit just in case). Thanks for the advice though, and I'll definitely try and bring my Remedy and do Bukit Kiara next time!


----------



## sorlo101 (May 13, 2012)

Kiara ftw


----------



## bulkhy (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone rides on weekdays here ? 
Pcp
Kiara 
Or kota damansara 
Pls Pm me 
Thanks.


----------



## mnasrullah (Mar 24, 2013)

Hye Guys ! I have a mtB to sell. Its a Commencal Premier S Bike 2012. Bought it February 2012 in PJ. 

RM 4199 Negotiable

Full Spec. Hardly used. Excellent condition. 

If interested, please contact me at 0122205375


----------



## mnasrullah (Mar 24, 2013)

*Commencal Premier S 2012 for sale*

Hye Guys, I have mtB to sell. Its a Commencal Premier S 2012. Bought it Feb 2012. Hardly used. Excellent condition.

If interested please let me know.

contact me at 0122205375


----------



## bulkhy (Mar 6, 2013)

lets ridee !!
anyone been to mount erskine in penang?


----------



## AskarALA (Sep 3, 2013)

Selamat Datang everybody!Im new comer in this forum. was see info about Carnival on 7th of september. Is anybody go there, if yes please contact me because first time in KL. By the way Welcome everybody to Kazakhstan, Almaty there is a lot of 3000 peaks crazy riding!


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

AskarALA said:


> Selamat Datang everybody!Im new comer in this forum. was see info about Carnival on 7th of september. Is anybody go there, if yes please contact me because first time in KL. By the way Welcome everybody to Kazakhstan, Almaty there is a lot of 3000 peaks crazy riding!


Hi AskarALA,

You'll find everything you need on the KL Mountain Bike Carnival website.

See you there.


----------



## AskarALA (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. Hope see there.


Elpanzer said:


> Hi AskarALA,
> 
> You'll find everything you need on the KL Mountain Bike Carnival website.
> 
> See you there.


----------



## AskarALA (Sep 3, 2013)

May somebody advise place to rent a mtb bike? Thank you.


----------



## cheewooi (May 11, 2012)

Hello! Greeting from Malaysia. Selamat Datang!


----------



## AskarALA (Sep 3, 2013)

Selamat datang. My name is Askar I'm from Kazakhstan came yesterday, for few days(cabin crew). And in Malaysian mtb forums a lot of info about Bukit Kiara park. And I will appreciate any info to help me find how to rent a bike and if possible join somebody to ride? 
Terimakasy for reply


----------



## noufa777 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear all,

I'll going for a trip in KL 17-23 Nov, and maybe will bring my bike (XC HT). Is Bukit Kiara Park feasible for HT XC bike? Any other suggestion(s)?


----------



## plaucc (Dec 6, 2014)

I visit KL once a year and occasionally thought of bringing my own hardtail to experience Malaysia tropical trails (I ride SoCal dry desert/fire tracks). Any good trails around the Bangsar area?


----------



## Elpanzer (Dec 20, 2010)

Plaucc,

Bukit Kiara trails are located 10' away from Bangsar, see map here: TRAKS Of Malaysia - A Massive Bukit Kiara Trail Map Including Trail...

Get in touch with the TRAKS folks through the website above or search for TRAKS Of Malaysia on Facebook.


----------



## calvingsc (Jan 15, 2015)

plaucc said:


> I visit KL once a year and occasionally thought of bringing my own hardtail to experience Malaysia tropical trails (I ride SoCal dry desert/fire tracks). Any good trails around the Bangsar area?


Bukit Kiara MTB trails has the best trail network in KL IMHO. It has a mixture of downhill, XC and recreational mountain biking trails. It was host to Enduro Asia MTB in 2013 too. I usually go there with my fullsuss bike.



Elpanzer said:


> Plaucc,
> 
> Bukit Kiara trails are located 10' away from Bangsar, see map here: TRAKS Of Malaysia - A Massive Bukit Kiara Trail Map Including Trail...
> 
> Get in touch with the TRAKS folks through the website above or search for TRAKS Of Malaysia on Facebook.


I try to go Bukit Kiara at TTDI as much as I can. It's my favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plaucc (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks all responders, Good recommendations. I will make it happen on my next KL Malaysia visit. I ride mid level XC 29er and 27.5 (650B) hardtails, gonna check out how torturing (for me) Bukit Kiara trails gonna be. BTW, any good MTB rentals nearby?


----------



## RU4REAL (Dec 30, 2008)

*MALAYSIA - MTB ride & fun*

....


----------



## malayneum (Mar 7, 2018)

hi Malaysians ! i have been in the MTB scene since 2007. wanna make a comeback now.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Any active MTB riders here ?


Where to get the cheapest bike near Cyberjaya, KL, or Selangor area ?


----------



## malayneum (Mar 7, 2018)

gat3keeper said:


> Any active MTB riders here ?
> 
> Where to get the cheapest bike near Cyberjaya, KL, or Selangor area ?


cheapest? Go! Cyberjaya Cycling. located in Glomac.

Professional ? - Orbit Cycle Seri kembangan // Rodalink Putrajaya

Semi Pro ? - Sew Leong Cycle - Dengkil


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank You malayneum...

How bout trails near Cyberjaya ?


----------



## malayneum (Mar 7, 2018)

gat3keeper said:


> Thank You malayneum...
> 
> How bout trails near Cyberjaya ?


Putrajaya Challenge Park. but not really recommend for a total newbie.

if you are first time, i suggest you ride at Tasik Cyberjaya near the Cyberview first.

there are also some hidden secret trails around Cyberjaya that connects to the other surrounding districts, but you need to join a group ride for that.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Alright.. thanks malayneum


----------



## russthedog (Oct 11, 2006)

bit of an old thread here, but thought you might be interested that we are now selling Revel Bikes into Malaysia! https://offroadbikesonline.com.au/b...and-new-zealand-through-off-road-bikes-online

Some of you have already seen this but I wanted to introduce Off Road Bikes Online (ORBO),

View attachment 1341383


ORBO is dedicated to off road cycling like you lot, we are a group of enthusiasts who provide products and solutions to other cyclists - and this dedication is what lead us to create an online store dedicated to MTB as well as gravel and cyclocross. Our knowledge and experience will be used to bring you a carefully selected, small range of products and solutions in the store. We take time to carefully choose our small product range and only add products we use and love. But because we know that mountain bike, gravel and cyclocross are different we have created different collections so you can browse by your interest. We will be bringing a few more brands online over the next couple of months so keep checking it out.

The first major brand we've got is Revel Bikes, which we are pumped to be able to bring to Australia, New Zealand and Malaysia. They ride amazing, and we have demos and rentals available. They're doing the media rounds of Australia atm so you should start seeing them a bit more. The majority are frames only but we can do build kits - just hit us up.

View attachment 1341385


Any questions - hit us up on the site for a fast answer, or on here for a slower one....

https://offroadbikesonline.com.au/

Cheers crew!


----------

